# Schools Sorrento.



## Lynp (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi is there anybody out there who knows about Schools in Sorrento and Amalfi. I am married to an Italian who was brought up in England. We are making a move to our home in Positano. Our youngest daughter who is 15 is going to finish school in Italy, somebody has told me of a vocational school in Sorrento, can anybody give me feedback about this and other schools and info about enrolling. Thank you. Lynp.


----------



## melmc (Aug 6, 2012)

Lynp said:


> Hi is there anybody out there who knows about Schools in Sorrento and Amalfi. I am married to an Italian who was brought up in England. We are making a move to our home in Positano. Our youngest daughter who is 15 is going to finish school in Italy, somebody has told me of a vocational school in Sorrento, can anybody give me feedback about this and other schools and info about enrolling. Thank you. Lynp.


Hi I'm not sure if you ever got a reply to this or if you managed to get an answer elsewhere, but I am also looking for school placement for my 15 year old in Italy.... Any tips ????


----------



## Lynp (Apr 29, 2012)

*Schools*

Hello, Yes I have found out quite a lot, I had no answers but I have lots of family in Italy through my husband. The way I have had it explained to me is, at fourteen you can decide which avenue of specialist school you wish. Music, Language, Art, Vocational etc., I will approach a school when I am there in November I think for us this will be easier. Where in Italy will you be based it would be good to know how you are getting on.


----------



## melmc (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for your response .... I have only just started looking... I have started a new thread on here about hunting for schools but it's a little more complicated as my daughter is 15 ! We are British but living in Sweden . She is fluent in English , Swedish and learning Spanish and is already learning Italian herself . But it's going to be very tough for her as I wrote in my thread... I learnt about the Italian schooling system by trawling through the Internet and realise the children choose their paths earlier... Which means she is already going to be a couple of years behind in her chosen subjects plus her lack of the language! So we may have to wait until she is at University age( she wants to study fashion design ) so her dream is for us to pay for her to study in Florence or Rome! Which would be great but initially we were looking in the Bologna area Emilia Romanga region?


----------



## Lynp (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I wish you and your family every success with moving. It has to be the right time for everybody. We will be there November i will let you know what happens. Good Luck. Lynp x


----------

